# Gel pad or half pad?



## alicesmith (25 October 2017)

I'm so very confused, I need to buy one of these but don't know which one, why can't the daft horse be the right shape? 

So my new saddle slips forward on occasion when I'm cantering. I've had the saddler out, and she has recommended I put 'something' under the front of the saddle, as the pony has no definition in his shoulders and so there's nothing for it to stick behind. She's given me a sticky pad but since it's just a rectangular, flat one, said I may need something with a different shape. Someone else has said that perhaps a half pad would also keep the saddle in place, if I got one that I could pad up at the front and leave flat at the back.

While, obviously, I trust my saddler, I don't know enough about the difference between a gel pad and a half pad to know if one would be more suitable than the other? I've been offered a cheap, second hand half pad, not sure if I should take the person up on the offer or find a gel pad?

Waaaaa.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (25 October 2017)

My first response would be a different saddle fitter, even my bonkers shaped baby horse has now got a saddle that doesn't slip back, and she is a very peculiar shape!

However, a gel pad will be 'stickier' for trying to stop it moving. If its moving because it is too low at the front you'll need a front riser, but really it does sound like the saddle just isn't a great fit?


----------



## sbloom (26 October 2017)

I would not recommend a sticky pad.  A half pad is to provide cushioning with the sheepskin and to fractionally lift the front of t a saddle, it is only through luck that it will stop a saddle moving, though I know that sounds weird.  Sometimes it works but you don't know why.  Usually it will only work if the saddle is too low in front and it corrects the slight rocking that allows the saddle to be shoved forwards.  

In my experience a flatter tree, more close contact panel with the correctly adjusted flocking, and the right girthing straps, in combo, and sometimes in a smaller seat size, is generally the best way to solve it.


----------



## Shay (26 October 2017)

Although of course some horses are more difficult to fit than others there should be a well fitting solution for any horse.  That said - we are mid way through this process for a young flat withered Connie.  We've tried several off the peg saddles but those that fit him do not suit the rider so we have had to opt for a made to measure from Black Country which is due in a few more weeks.  As a short term solution I am using a limpet pad to stop a saddle which is not fitted specifically to him from slipping and it has been very effective.  The saddle has checked and approved my solution as  short term measure.  But I would not use a  saddler whose answer to a saddle they have themselves fitted  to that particular horse was to stick a pad under it.


----------



## alicesmith (26 October 2017)

I don't wish to cause anyone offence but I'm not asking about my saddle fit - I trust a fitter who has seen my saddle and my horse more than I could trust anyone who has seen neither. As I said in my OP, my (young) horse currently has no definition in his shoulder; once he has slimmed down and muscled up a bit, there should be no issue with the saddle. The flocking in the saddle has also been completely changed, and so I'm trying to bed it down before it is fitted 100% to my horse, as it will be changing shape and fit as this happens. 

What I was asking, in essence, is what is the difference between a gel pad and a half pad, and which one is more suited as a temporary solution for the problem I am having? It seems like the gel pad is a better idea for the moment, and so that is what I will be using.

As I said, I'm not trying to be rude or cause offence to anyone! I'm just trying to make sure my horse is comfortable, and I appreciate all your concerns.


----------



## iknowmyvalue (26 October 2017)

I'd definitely suggest a gel pad in this situation, as long as the saddle fits as best as it can. A half pad changes the fit much more than one of the thinner gel pads such as acavallo. 

I did the same thing with my young horse when he needed to lose weight and gain muscle (due to uneven muscle he had a strange movement which made the saddle move, confirmed by 3 different fitters). I tried at least 10 different saddles before going with the one with best fit, and then put an acavallo gel pad underneath as a temporary fix for the movement, which worked well. A few months down the line, had the saddle rechecked, and it no longer moved without the pad once re-fitted (although I still use the pad as horse goes better with it, so saddle is fitted with gel pad)


----------



## FfionWinnie (26 October 2017)

I really rate the thicker acavallo gel pads (without wool collars). My saddler also thinks they are good for comfort. I trust her far more than any other saddle fitter Ive come across, especially those who diagnose without even seeing the horse. 

If it needs to be raised in front you can get gel risers as well. 

I use acavallo gel pads on all my horses now - I think they are fantastic.


----------



## foxy1 (27 October 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			I really rate the thicker acavallo gel pads (without wool collars). My saddler also thinks they are good for comfort. I trust her far more than any other saddle fitter Ive come across, especially those who diagnose without even seeing the horse. 

If it needs to be raised in front you can get gel risers as well. 

I use acavallo gel pads on all my horses now - I think they are fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

I've been looking at the acavallo air gel pads, are these the type you have?


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 October 2017)

foxy1 said:



			I've been looking at the acavallo air gel pads, are these the type you have?
		
Click to expand...

This one - http://www.naylors.com/acavallo-sha...MI7bLF2JiQ1wIV7zLTCh3VEQzGEAQYAiABEgL58_D_BwE

Ive also got a Stephens gel eze which is fine but I prefer the thickness of the acavallo one.


----------



## Theocat (27 October 2017)

alicesmith said:



			What I was asking, in essence, is what is the difference between a gel pad and a half pad, and which one is more suited as a temporary solution for the problem I am having? It seems like the gel pad is a better idea for the moment, and so that is what I will be using.
		
Click to expand...

It depends on what's causing the problem - and as that's not clear from what the saddler has said, people are naturally offering different opinions.

If the saddle fits but the horse is so roly-poly / lacking definition / ball shaped that you're simply fighting against the laws of physics to try to get it to sit still, you need a sticky layer to help keep it in position - a gel pad, or a limpet pad. If, though, it's moving because you need to lift the front of the saddle, you need a thin half pad that lets you add shims at the front to the height you need. The two bits of kits of have uses, but are for for different problems.


----------



## alicesmith (27 October 2017)

Thanks everyone, I think it's definitely a gel pad for us!

The front of the saddle is at the right height, and from the sounds of what's been said here and what the saddler said to me, any riser/half pad is just going to make it slip more!


----------



## sbloom (27 October 2017)

Theocat said:



			It depends on what's causing the problem - and as that's not clear from what the saddler has said, people are naturally offering different opinions.

If the saddle fits but the horse is so roly-poly / lacking definition / ball shaped that you're simply fighting against the laws of physics to try to get it to sit still, you need a sticky layer to help keep it in position - a gel pad, or a limpet pad. If, though, it's moving because you need to lift the front of the saddle, you need a thin half pad that lets you add shims at the front to the height you need. The two bits of kits of have uses, but are for for different problems.
		
Click to expand...

Agree to the second bit but not the first, horses change shape and sometimes need temporary help with an existing saddle, but wide horses can be fitted with saddles that stay back, and straight, almost every time.  Whatever anyone says.  Hence comments OP, I understand it's not what you asked, but it's pertinent.


----------



## Wheels (27 October 2017)

OP I have just ordered a Acavallo Air Release pad but it hasn't arrived yet.  I am intending to use it for shock absorption rather than to stop the saddle moving but I'm sure it could work for slippage too.


----------



## wingedhorse (27 October 2017)

alicesmith said:



			Thanks everyone, I think it's definitely a gel pad for us!

The front of the saddle is at the right height, and from the sounds of what's been said here and what the saddler said to me, any riser/half pad is just going to make it slip more!
		
Click to expand...

Personally if you have confidence in your saddler, I would send her the link to what you plan to buy and check she thinks it is what she meant.


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 October 2017)

It is the air release one I have its stamped on it, now I look at the actual thing.


----------



## naza (28 October 2017)

Sorry to jump on your post OP but wondered how people rate ed the thinner, non shaped acavallo gel pads?

http://www.naylors.com/acavallo-lightweight-gel-pad-clear


----------



## sbloom (30 October 2017)

I would recommend proven technology like Thinline pads if you want a thin shock absorber.  I'd never recommend anything for sticking a saddle in place as I say, in an emergency, and temporarily, use whatever works for stick.  But it's usually better not to ride until the saddle gets checked.


----------

